# Hobie / Native Kayak ?????



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

Sold a Wilderness Systems 17 SOT 2 summers ago because it was getting too much like work putting on top of Suburban ( Im 61 now and not as ready to hoist it up to the roof). Have missed fishing (Outer banks - surf and sound) out of Kayak so much that I am looking to invest in a smaller, more fishing/loading friendly kayak. Have been leaning towards a Hobie Revolution because it seemed like a more paddleable kayak if anything happened with mirage drive. Any comments on size/weight for loading/rack options for top of suburban -- or any reviews of the Native kayak which look like they hav a prop drive system.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

I purchased my revo for the same reason. After watching my buddy paddle his outback 2 miles when he broke his drive, I too wanted something easier to paddle. This will be my fourth year and nothing broken yet! I use a roof rack on my Tacoma with ease. It may be a little lower than a suburban but it is a 4x4, and I'm 5'7". The boat is well balanced. I usually grab the center handles, keep the nose down, and flip it over my head. After that I can carry it about 100' and put it on the rack. I love this boat for my style of fishing and wouldn't think of trading it... Unless it was for a newer model with a better seat. 
Just my 2¢.
Ben


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

How do you feel about WS Tarpons? I have a 120 for sale just outside of Richmond, VA;
http://richmond.craigslist.org/boa/4883308158.html


----------



## NativeYakistani (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't have a Hobie but I've got a Native Slayer 14.5 and it is heavy to load onto the top of my Jeep and awkward as heck as a one man lift. That said once it's in the water it's an awesome boat and rides like a dream, though sometimes a little sluggish keeping up with the other non-fishing kayaks we have. Not sure how much extra weight the Propel models for Native add.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

While not a Hobie nor Native, I am looking at the new Jackson Cuda LT and although haven't test paddled one yet, think it looks like it might be a winner. Light,(57lbs), fairly fast and pretty stable from everything I have heard.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Jackson Cuda LT? Must be something new because all of them I've demoed were barges.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

bbvroaker,

Yeah the Cuda LT is new this year or end of last year. It is the first Thermo modeled boat that Jackson has made and is substantially lighter than the Cuda 12. It is also an inch (plus) wider and a bit longer (12'9"). I can't find much about it I guess cause it is so new. I hope to test paddle one next week so I will let anyone know my thoughts who might be interested. If I like it, it will come home with me!

According to the hype, it is faster and more stable than the rotomolded Cuda 12. I am hoping it has a stiffer hull. From what I have been able to find, it's not really recommended for larger paddlers. 120-220 is the suggested paddler's weight range and 350 is top loaded out weight. 

I kayak fish mostly in-shore, Florida (3-4 months) and the rest of the time I will try some local lakes or rivers.


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

test driving Hobie Revolutiion Mirage 13 and Native Watercraft Slayer 13 Propel Kayak next week -- wil choose form those probablhy -- any suggestions on user friendly racks -- have always used J racks on factory rack on my suburban -- looking for something moe user(back) friendly --- thanks for all info, looking forward to getting on water soon


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

You might want to consider a roof rack loading system (they are out there) or trailer for your kayak. The 13' Hobie Revolution weighs 72 pounds, the 13' Native Slayer Propel weighs 85 pounds. In contrast my 14' Cuda weighs just 74 pounds. I'm not sure you'll be able to find a sea worthy kayak that is light enough for you to lift that high.

Use Google or Youtube to search for loading systems. I think Thule makes one with saddles (very expensive) that allows you to load from the real and push your kayak on top w/o damaging the yak or your roof.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

*Jackson Cuda LT*

Here is the Cuda LT website.


----------



## D Wade Rose (Mar 28, 2014)

You must have been paddling some narrow boats. I've been using the Jackson Big Rig, Old Town Predator 13, and the FeelFree Lure 13.5. All of which are very heavy but why not trailer your boat? Trailers are low to the ground and do not risk damage to your nice vehicle.


----------

